# Rick Sutton in surgery



## tomski007 (Dec 5, 2012)

For those of you who have shot 3-D in No Ga, shot spot at the chicken house, or have shot spot in Cumming you might remember Rick.
As I post this he is currently in surgery at Emory hosp. He is having brain surgery (craniotomy). He is expected to be in surgery 8 hours. After surgery he will be in intensive care 24-48 hours. After that he will be in the hosp 3-6 weeks with a second surgery before going home.
We pray this will help with his seizures and headaches.
He checks this board regularary and it would do him a lot of good to hear from you guys.
Send your prayers and get well wishes to him.

Tom


----------



## watermedic (Dec 5, 2012)

Prayers sent for a quick and complete recovery!


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 5, 2012)

Prayers sent!!! Get well soon,Rick!!


----------



## KPreston (Dec 5, 2012)

Get well Rick---I have not heard a bow dry fire in a long time, looking forward to hearing it again!---KP---.


----------



## abhunter (Dec 5, 2012)

Prayers going out for Ya'll


BOWHUNTER FOREVER


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 5, 2012)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 5, 2012)

get well fast, ricky...i think dry firing must have made your old pse shoot better, lol!!  i'm not having any problem with it


----------



## j.reagan (Dec 5, 2012)

Prayers sent!!! Get well soon bud!!!


----------



## littlenewt (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## alligood729 (Dec 6, 2012)

Prayers sent for a quick recovery!!


----------



## ga bow hunter (Dec 7, 2012)

Get well soon dry fire. God bless you and your family. aii will be in our prayers.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 7, 2012)

he made it through the surgery and is recovering nicely per facebook.  get better fast...there's bows that need to be BROKEN..er broken in, lol!!


----------



## Tadder (Dec 8, 2012)

Prays for a good speedy recovery Rick, from the SMITH'S,GET WELL BUD.


----------



## hansel (Dec 8, 2012)

Get well soon Rick, we are praying for ya


----------



## melinda hawk (Dec 8, 2012)

prayers said.


----------



## Dryfire (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks guys..the past 2days have been rough.. A lot of pain. The Dr's are trying to get it under control..they got a pain pump in here yesterday . Drips every 8mins. Dahlotta


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 11, 2012)

Hang in there archery brother from another mother. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 11, 2012)

i'm glad nobody put those hospital pictures in here...you are definitely wired up...remember lefties rule.  get better fast.  i need to test my cardio-pulmonary system.  nothing like shooting indoors and SOMEBODY dry fires one 2 shooters down when i'm at full draw, lol!!


----------



## j.reagan (Dec 12, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> i need to test my cardio-pulmonary system.  nothing like shooting indoors and SOMEBODY dry fires one 2 shooters down when i'm at full draw, lol!!




No need for a dryfire, firecrackers work pretty good!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 16, 2012)

ole dryfire is still in a lot of pain, but get this!!  the doc asked him what would bring on an attack??  rick told him beer drinking!!  the next thing you know some budweisers arrive with prescription labels on they!!  so hopefully he'll be "feeling no pain" pretty fast, lol


----------



## tomski007 (Dec 17, 2012)

Do not try this at Home.
I wish things were going better but we're still waiting for some seizures. I think Rick is just being hard headed & stubborn. These are a couple of pics when they changed his dressing today. This is what it looks like when you have 168 wires directly attached to your brain.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 17, 2012)

get better rick.  @kowasaki..no more vivid horsepital pic's!!!


----------



## tomski007 (Dec 17, 2012)

Geez-
Do you faint at the sight of blood? 


Paper and foam targets don't bleed.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 17, 2012)

naw, but a lot of folks get a little squeamish when they see wires coming out of a guys head, lol!!


----------



## MathewsArcher (Dec 19, 2012)

Prayers Sent, get well soon.


----------



## dbell80 (Dec 20, 2012)

Prayers said. . Get well buddy.


----------



## rjseniorpro (Dec 20, 2012)

Get well soon, prayers sent


----------



## tomski007 (Jan 18, 2013)

FINALLY-
After 44 days Rick is having the second surgery. He went into the OR this morn and is expected to be in surgery 8-12 hours. The epiletic teams have been able to isolate some irregular brain activity and are going to hopefully be able to correct this today.
He will spend a day or two in ICU and then hopefully be home in a week or so.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 18, 2013)

that is great news...i can't believe it's FINALLY happening.  good luck, rick


----------



## riskyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Best wishes brother


----------



## tomski007 (Jan 21, 2013)

After 14 hrs insurgery and 2 days in ICU thinks are looking better. Hopefully he'll be home by the end of the week.
Baseball anyone?


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 24, 2013)

update please


----------



## Tadder (Jan 24, 2013)

Hope Ricks recovering well. Git well soon Rick from Sam,Mckenzie,and all of us.


----------



## tomski007 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rick came home on yesterday after 51 days in the hosp. Thats the good news.
On the down side he looks and feels like he was run over by the proverbial truck. (no pix Geeze) He is in for a slow recovery. He has to go for physical and mental therapy. He has lost about 35#. Hopefully he will be back on the 3D trail in march or april.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 25, 2013)

glad to hear that...ski!!  keep us informed.  inquiring minds want to know


----------

